# Li BingBing ist im 5. Teil von "Resident Evil" dabei!



## Q (28 Feb. 2012)

Wie die Welt am Sonntag auf ihrem Online-Portal berichtet, hat _Li Bingbing, _35, chinesische Schauspielerin, in der fünften Folge von "Resident Evil" eine Hauptrolle übernommen - sie spielt neben _Milla Jovovich _, 36, die Geheimagentin Ada Wong, gerade sind die Dreharbeiten beendet. 
In diesem Jahr wird sie außerdem noch Premiere mit dem chinesischen Film "I Do" feiern und mit der Arbeit für den Abenteuerfilm "Tomb Note" beginnen. 

Doch auch wenn Li oft zu sehen ist - ihr Privatleben bleibt geheim. Seit Jahren bereits rätseln ihre Fans, ob sie schon bereits seit 1999 verheiratet sein könnte - in einem Interview deutete sie das einmal an. Andererseits lebte sie schon als unbekannte Schauspiel-Anfängerin in einem Luxusapartment in Peking und fuhr einen weißen Porsche. Beides gehöre einem ebenso geheimnisvollen Herrn Shi Tao, recherchierten chinesische Journalisten. 

Li Bingbings Manager dementiert regelmäßig alle Gerüchte - und sagt, er weiß von nichts. Und Li Bingbing - lächelt.

Übrigens: Ihr Familienname ist Li  

Die neuesten Bilder von Ihr frisch von den "*84th Annual Academy Awards*" findet ihr übrigens hier:

http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...hland-center-febr-26-2012-4x.html#post1204328


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Feb. 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Grundstory aus den Spielen mal besser angeglichen wird !!!

als Evil Fan wusste ich das schon vor Wochen ,, das die Rolle von Li Bingbing ziemlich sicher war  :thx: für die Info:thumbup:


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2012)

also da wird Milla sich bestimmt Mühe geben müssen, um gegen Ada Wong anzuspielen, ich finds klasse, dass das bezaubernde chinesische Lächeln sich da durchkämpft. Aus meiner Sicht ist die Besetzung mit BingBing voll Bingo :thumbup:


----------

